# Day Rate/HourlyRate For Stump Grinding



## ASG

Just curious to see what people are getting for a day rate and hourly rate for stump grinding? I run a Carlton Tracked 8018 and Carlton SP7015 rubber tire. Thanks


----------



## Cupocoffee

I have never given a day rate with my SP7015. Customers would run me out of the city. I strictly price by the job. I think if you are not getting at least $400 per hour, of machine time, on the SP7015 you are giving your work away. You can knock out a ton of stumps in an hour. It would be nice if every job had ten stumps but that isn't the case. I have never used an 8018. I expect you would use it more for land clearing type work. Most of my work is residential. The reason I only bid by the job is this: I charge $200 for a 36" stump. I know I will have that stump ground in ten minutes or twenty minutes max. My customers are happy to get rid of that stump for $200 but if I told them I charge $600 per hour they would send me packing. My customers always know exactly how much a job will be before I start. Like everybody else, I do my fair share of underbidding jobs. That is nearly always because the stumps are in very hard to reach spots or have obstacles in the way. I never go up on my price once I have an agreement with my customer and I never let them know if I underbid the job. Too bad all stumps can't be out in the open. I guess that didn't really answer your questions about day rates but it was an attempt. The most I have ever made in a day was $3,000 and that was probably close to eight or nine hours of grinding. I bid the job very low because I wanted it. It was January and I have very little work in January. There were around 200 stumps (none larger than 15" or 18") and they were all in very close proximity but on not so smooth ground. The property owner knew he got a good deal at $15 dollars per stump but if I had given him a price of $300 per hour it would have scared him off because he would not know that I could do all that work in nine hours. People are shocked at how fast I finish a job and he was too. Too bad I don't get calls for many jobs like that.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

I try to bid my jobs to make 100 per hr, down here a 36 in stump would be 50-60 dollars, most guys doing
stumps for 10 each, it's tough to make a buck in this market right now, every market is different and every
stump is different, so one answer won't fit all, I just look at a job and fig how long it will take and bid
accordingly, so many variables in pricing, experience is the best teacher...


Bob....


----------



## fatheadon1

My goal when buying my 2450 was 125 per grinding hour to be profitable turns out the machine is way more productive then i expected and i average 250-300 an hour but all my pricing is per stump. i offer other comapnys day rates of 750 per day plus any teeth or tool holders broken do to foreign debris but they never bite and prefer to just do it by the stump.


----------



## Mowingman

My goal is $200.00/hr of actual grinding time. I also price mostly by the stump. On big jobs where I am at one location for several hours, I will drop my rate to $150.00/hr, based on the time at the site. I have a minimum of a flat $100.00 to show up and unload the machine. So, a 6" stump, two blocks from my shop, is still going to cost $100.00.


----------



## ASG

Thank you for the input.


----------



## Topbuilder

I'm in the about the same market as Old Man Grinder. I rarely bid hourly but when I do it is $100 an hour. For the same reason as Cupocoffee, people do not want to hear an hourly price. I bid to hit that, more if it is a one stump job. I bid a job a couple of weeks ago that would have been 16-18 hours. Big job, spread out on 2 acres, no cleanup. I do put the dirt back in the hole though, more than most here do. I did not know it, but she had 4 people bid it. I was the last. I bid $1600. The low bid was $550. I'm running a fairly low hour 66hp machine. Even if my competition was running a 7015 and could do the job in 1/2 the time, it makes no sense. I would love to be higher, this market will not support it. 
( Can a 7015 do twice the work of a RG66??)


----------



## marne

1600$ for 16-18 hours with a 66hp machine including operator is a very good price. 550$ with a 7015 sounds stupid except you miscalculated by 10hrs.


----------



## dontbthatguy

Sometimes we shoot ourselves in the foot. 550 is crazy low, but I guarantee this lady didn't talk specifics with the guy. 

My price includes leaving a clean work area and a nice level hole. I grind down any humps (within reason) the root flare causes and leave the client with a nice level lawn. I will move the chips anywhere on the property for them usually dumped in the woods or behind a shed. Hauling them away is an upcharge and bringing in dirt is another upcharge. 

For anything over 36 inches, my 1625 takes awhile and my price reflects that. If the stump is accessible I will be completely honest with the customer in telling them to get a few bids. But I always advise them to be sure the price includes what my price includes. 

I was just talking with a client about how the last stump she got done was a large 48" maple. She never discussed what the low price included and when it was done, the guy took his money and left leaving her with 3-4 yards of material. That doesn't work too well when all she owns is a minivan. But thats what happens when they take that low bid. 

I always bid on the job tho and keep in mind wear and tear on the machine. I usually get 100-125 an hour.


----------



## Topbuilder

marne said:


> 1600$ for 16-18 hours with a 66hp machine including operator is a very good price. 550$ with a 7015 sounds stupid except you miscalculated by 10hrs.



So you are saying a 16 hour job with a RG66 = a 6 hour job with a 7015?


----------



## ASG

Topbuilder said:


> So you are saying a 16 hour job with a RG66 = a 6 hour job with a 7015?


I have never used a RG66, but I would think it's in the same class as 7015, I know my Sp7015 is 60 HP, I would think the job would take the same amount of time.... $550 is giving away the work for that size job.


----------



## Topbuilder

I always bid on the job though and keep in mind wear and tear on the machine. I usually get 100-125 an hour.[/QUOTE]

I have never run a 1625. My first machine was a RG50. 49HP. The first grinder I ever hired and watched was a 1625. So, I can't know how fast my machine is compared to yours. I'm guessing, between the 4wd and the blade, the extra teeth and power, I'm twice as fast. For some reason that is not equating to twice the $ down here.


----------



## Topbuilder

ASG said:


> $550 is giving away the work for that size job



Yeah, I never regretted not getting that job. 2 days, fuel, teeth 2 hours driving time back and forth. I don't need the practice. But let's say the 7015 will do it in 1/2 the time, (I have been told this by several people that claim the belt vs hyd drive and the Kubota motor will smoke the RG66), I should still be able to collect the same $? The job should still be a $1500 job. The cost of the machine is 3 X the cost of a used 66 nowadays. It should be a $200 per hour machine, even in my area.


----------



## Topbuilder

ASG said:


> Just curious to see what people are getting for a day rate and hourly rate for stump grinding? I run a Carlton Tracked 8018 and Carlton SP7015 rubber tire. Thanks



Can you compare the 7015 and 8018 against each other for me. How about track vs non-track, which do you prefer.


----------



## ropensaddle

My bids vary by volume the more volume the cheaper the stump price. I ground for several commercial properties at 12 dollars per stump from 6 inch up to 45 all debris left onsite. My best day was 128 stumps and I will never do that again day light to dark is too long grinding.


----------



## Creeker

In Aus. I try to have a minimum attendance and grind price round $100, this usually included at least 15++ km travel to the job ( & that again to get home of course).
I find that with the 4012, which is a quick and efficient machine for its size, leaving the wheel spinning between close stumps that sometimes it doesn't pay to work to fast or get the job done to quick. (Cordless remote diesel Kubota 33hp., Tailor made trailer with fold down ramps.)
People equate a rough hourly rate they work out in their head with your quote. eg Recently did eleven stumps, average 18 inches dia to 10" below ground level, quoted $280 and knocked them over in about 1 1/2 hrs, hourly onsite rate close to $200/hr.
Client seemed a little miffed that the hourly rate might be high and totally overlooks a number of things - such as -

1/ They accepted the quote.
2/ I never put the quote up mid or post job if it turns out harder/more time consuming that first thought.
3/ I "wear" any steel/rock/brick etc etc damage to the cutters, never charge extra.
4/ The reason the job might be quick is that after 8yrs the machine is being operated efficiently, quickly.
5/ The other reason it is being done quickly is that pre job attendance the machine is thoroughly prepped with sharp cutters etc and is ready to rock n roll.

While close to $200/hr machine time is nice, it isn't always attainable and the bigger the job the lower the hourly rate I charge.

I can imagine quoting the same job with a 7015 and doing it in half the time with the hourly rate doubled, people don't appreciate the size of the machine, the efficiency of the operator etc etc.

Here, since commencing business Public Liability Insurance has gone up maybe 50%, cutters/shoulders, advertising close to that as well as the myriad other business outgoings.

As previously said, sometimes it doesn't look good to work to fast or efficiently.

Peoples thoughts ?

PS - I have never quoted an hour or daily rate, never will either as it has to many variables.


----------



## Topbuilder

Creeker said:


> I can imagine quoting the same job with a 7015 and doing it in half the time with the hourly rate doubled, people don't appreciate the size of the machine, the efficiency of the operator etc etc.



I quote over the phone. The only time I've had customers look at me like I just spent time with their daughter behind the wood shed, was single stump jobs where I bid $125 or so on a 30" stump was done in 30 minutes trailer to trailer .
But, as you say sometimes you run long, they never consider travel time or the hours spent on all types of maintenance. All in all, people are pretty good. Many times they will give me more than my bid. The ones who watch the process or know something about working with their hands. 
Cleaning up the job with a blower makes the wives want to add me to the Christmas card list. That $150 blower has paid me back 10 fold. I have a back rig new up in the box, waiting for this one to stumble. When you blow the drive off, and the street, everybody knowing you really did not mess it up, that can sometimes wash away any other nit picks they might have had on their minds. 
As far as the double rate goes on the 7015, it's a impressive machine! By the time they see it in action with the remote, how fast it is, they may understand that comes at a price. 
Good talking to you mate! If I ever get down your way, I'll buy you beer just to hear you talk!


----------



## ropensaddle

Creeker said:


> In Aus. I try to have a minimum attendance and grind price round $100, this usually included at least 15++ km travel to the job ( & that again to get home of course).
> I find that with the 4012, which is a quick and efficient machine for its size, leaving the wheel spinning between close stumps that sometimes it doesn't pay to work to fast or get the job done to quick. (Cordless remote diesel Kubota 33hp., Tailor made trailer with fold down ramps.)
> People equate a rough hourly rate they work out in their head with your quote. eg Recently did eleven stumps, average 18 inches dia to 10" below ground level, quoted $280 and knocked them over in about 1 1/2 hrs, hourly onsite rate close to $200/hr.
> Client seemed a little miffed that the hourly rate might be high and totally overlooks a number of things - such as -
> 
> 1/ They accepted the quote.
> 2/ I never put the quote up mid or post job if it turns out harder/more time consuming that first thought.
> 3/ I "wear" any steel/rock/brick etc etc damage to the cutters, never charge extra.
> 4/ The reason the job might be quick is that after 8yrs the machine is being operated efficiently, quickly.
> 5/ The other reason it is being done quickly is that pre job attendance the machine is thoroughly prepped with sharp cutters etc and is ready to rock n roll.
> 
> While close to $200/hr machine time is nice, it isn't always attainable and the bigger the job the lower the hourly rate I charge.
> 
> I can imagine quoting the same job with a 7015 and doing it in half the time with the hourly rate doubled, people don't appreciate the size of the machine, the efficiency of the operator etc etc.
> 
> Here, since commencing business Public Liability Insurance has gone up maybe 50%, cutters/shoulders, advertising close to that as well as the myriad other business outgoings.
> 
> As previously said, sometimes it doesn't look good to work to fast or efficiently.
> 
> Peoples thoughts ?
> 
> PS - I have never quoted an hour or daily rate, never will either as it has to many variables.


I tell them up front I ain't going to be there long lol 11 stumps close together I will be done and bullchittin in 30 mins but then i got 60 horse turbo and shaft drive! Anyway I explain up front that if i was hourly it would be same price as they are paying me my time for maintenance. Most of the time they are just amazed how fast it eats and come over to see its 8 inches deep or more and are happy


----------



## ropensaddle

Topbuilder said:


> I quote over the phone. The only time I've had customers look at me like I just spent time with their daughter behind the wood shed, was single stump jobs where I bid $125 or so on a 30" stump was done in 30 minutes trailer to trailer .
> But, as you say sometimes you run long, they never consider travel time or the hours spent on all types of maintenance. All in all, people are pretty good. Many times they will give me more than my bid. The ones who watch the process or know something about working with their hands.
> Cleaning up the job with a blower makes the wives want to add me to the Christmas card list. That $150 blower has paid me back 10 fold. I have a back rig new up in the box, waiting for this one to stumble. When you blow the drive off, and the street, everybody knowing you really did not mess it up, that can sometimes wash away any other nit picks they might have had on their minds.
> As far as the double rate goes on the 7015, it's a impressive machine! By the time they see it in action with the remote, how fast it is, they may understand that comes at a price.
> Good talking to you mate! If I ever get down your way, I'll buy you beer just to hear you talk!


my low is 125 one stump 15 mins and gone baby


----------



## fatheadon1

I have never had a customer complain about rates even the ones that squeak when they walk because they are so uptight with money. 95% of the time they ask what the machine cost and I always reply more then your car and she's high maintenance. Be honest and upfront with people goes a long way.


----------



## Creeker

Topbuilder said:


> The only time I've had customers look at me like I just spent time with their daughter behind the wood shed, was single stump jobs where I bid $125 or so on a 30" stump was done in 30 minutes trailer to trailer ...........................Good talking to you mate! If I ever get down your way, I'll buy you beer just to hear you talk!



Shed/daughter lol 

As far as a beer (or three) ditto this end. 

(Sent you a PM from other thread, hadn't hit here at that time.)

Enjoyed the posts on this thread also, haven't really read a single word I can't relate to.


----------



## Cupocoffee

Prior to buying my SP7015 I had a Vermeer SC352. It was a very decent machine. I do not charge people more money because I spent a fortune on the Carlton. The difference for me is time. I did a job, last year, with over 200 cedar stumps that had been sheared to within a few inches of the ground. They were mostly 16" to 18" and the landowner wanted the stumps gone because they were just high enough that he kept hitting them with his bush hog. Cedars are very shallow so I was only going four or five inches deep. These were scattered over about five acres. We agreed to $15 per stump and the land owner was very happy with that price. That is the same price I would have charged with my Vermeer SC352 but that machine moves from stump to stump at a snails pace. It would have probably taken me close to three days with that machine if not longer. With the Carlton SP7015, I was finished in less than six hours of straight grinding. I also did a rough cover up of the holes with my hydraulic blade. That price is much lower than I normally charge but knowing the business and how long it would take to grind the cedar, is how I came up with that price. I usually charge $50 for an 18" stump. The point to this is, this is why I don't quote hourly rates. He would have sent me packing if I told him I would do the work for $500 per hour. When it was all said and done the land owner said he was surprised he could get all that done for $3,000. Those jobs don't come around too often. Most of my work is residential and small acreages.


----------



## Topbuilder

Creeker said:


> Shed/daughter lol
> 
> As far as a beer (or three) ditto this end.
> 
> Good on you.


----------



## marne

Topbuilder said:


> So you are saying a 16 hour job with a RG66 = a 6 hour job with a 7015?



Holy, no! Needed time should be equal.


----------



## ASG

Topbuilder said:


> Can you compare the 7015 and 8018 against each other for me. How about track vs non-track, which do you prefer.


The 8018 is an animal on the big stumps, especially the big maples with huge flare, and awesome on the jobs where people are expanding their yards and they don't have the lawn yet.


Topbuilder said:


> Can you compare the 7015 and 8018 against each other for me. How about track vs non-track, which do you prefer.


I use the Sp7015 for 75% of my work, being that it's residential grinding, lot of manuevering on the lawns, etc... The 7015 is super fast for ground speed and doesn't tear up the lawns. It's an older 7015 with wireless remote (only way to go) and the 60hp Duetz. The 8018 is insane on the speed in which it eats up stumps, but much slower on the travel, and you have to plan your route and be much more careful not to tear up/rut the lawn. Traveling with the 8018 plow side going forward is way more lawn friendly, and I also carry an Altura mat that I lay down if I have to make a sharp turn or cross a brick walkway, etc...
If I had to have only 1 machine, I would go with the rubber tired 7015, because it will still grind the big stumps relatively quickly and you don't have to worry about the lawn.


----------



## capetrees

$50 minimum and that will get you up to an 18" stump gone. After that, 20 cents/sq inch.


----------



## ASG

Topbuilder said:


> I quote over the phone. The only time I've had customers look at me like I just spent time with their daughter behind the wood shed, was single stump jobs where I bid $125 or so on a 30" stump was done in 30 minutes trailer to trailer .
> But, as you say sometimes you run long, they never consider travel time or the hours spent on all types of maintenance. All in all, people are pretty good. Many times they will give me more than my bid. The ones who watch the process or know something about working with their hands.
> Cleaning up the job with a blower makes the wives want to add me to the Christmas card list. That $150 blower has paid me back 10 fold. I have a back rig new up in the box, waiting for this one to stumble. When you blow the drive off, and the street, everybody knowing you really did not mess it up, that can sometimes wash away any other nit picks they might have had on their minds.
> As far as the double rate goes on the 7015, it's a impressive machine! By the time they see it in action with the remote, how fast it is, they may understand that comes at a price.
> Good talking to you mate! If I ever get down your way, I'll buy you beer just to hear you talk!


I have been trying to do some phone quoting, most of the time it works out, just curious to see how you are handling this, and what success rate has been. Thanks


----------



## Creeker

I will always try to avoid telephone quoting as at best it can only be an estimate given the customers inability to describe the relevant
conditions. ie the stumps 2ft dia. and when you get there its nearly double that at ground level with 25 feet of above ground roots with
two 2'6" gates to NOT get through...lol.

If pressed I give a max. price "estimate" and hate doing that as an estimate becomes a firm quote in the customers mind.
When you get there and see the job. desc. is nothing like the reality it's hard to put up the price.

Also fatheadon1, agree totally re honesty and always give a firm quote on a business card, the back of which is lined and set out
for that purpose. Never have arguments and had maybe 1 or 2 disagreeable customers in 8 years, the goal is always to leave
them happy with the job and get the word of mouth business that brings.


----------



## 74inchshovel

Ya, some customers seem to have problems perceiving reality- this stump was described as easy access. Only way to it was perching machine on retaining wall. Not me in the pic...


----------



## Mowingman

There is an accident waiting to happen.
Jeff


----------



## Stumpefy

For guys who only do stumps:

I understand how calculating your desired hourly rate is important, but how many hours per week can you work?


----------



## Topbuilder

"I have been trying to do some phone quoting, most of the time it works out, just curious to see how you are handling this, and what success rate has been. Thanks"

ASG, Yesterday at 6:03 PM Report

I've done it both ways. Sometimes I have to go to the site. If it is an exceptionally large stump, anything over 8-10 stumps. Also depends on the ability of the customer to describe what they have. Some people do NOT know what 12" is. 
I do not like changing my price, sometimes it has to be done. If I miss it by 15 minutes, I let it go. I'm a sucker for the older people and people that are obviously not floating in cash. On the average it works out fine. The time I save not having to drive there to quote covers me on the few I go over. 
You are able to weed out the people getting 4 bids to do a single stump, looking to shave $5 off the price. You weed out the people that have NO clue what it costs and they expect you can do the job at 1980 prices AND haul off chips. But, I have enough power on tap that the difference in a 18 and a 24" is pretty insignificant for me. For you with the 7015, I would think even more insignificant.
Have I had customers completely lead me astray? Oh yeah. I had a lady tell me she had a 12" pine cut "close to the ground", and it was really 48" with a dirt crown that meant I had to take it down 18". She "got it" when I showed her 12" on a tape. Another gal brought me to a 18' "decorative tree" that turned out to be a 36" Bodark (Osage Orange) cut 18 above the ground. The hardest tree known to man, unless you like down under ;-) 
People understand when you tell them why you need to bump the price. The only time I ever had to walk away from a job was on a commercial guy who explained to me "$300 is all I got, take it or leave it" after agreeing to $385 over the phone. I said "Bye". 
As I'm sure you know, you have to bid low enough to get the job. High enough, so that you are not sorry you got it.


----------



## Topbuilder

If I had to have only 1 machine, I would go with the rubber tired 7015, because it will still grind the big stumps relatively quickly and you don't have to worry about the lawn.

ASG, Yesterday at 11:04 AM Report

Dang it. I was hoping you were not going to say that. I really like the looks of the track machine. The thought of NEVER having another flat, compelling.


----------



## Topbuilder

Bush Ape said:


> For guys who only do stumps:
> 
> I understand how calculating your desired hourly rate is important, but how many hours per week can you work?



I assume by "can" you mean are you able to get in enough jobs/hours. I can, and have, worked full days 6 days a week. My body and machine can take it. That is not the norm. Getting enough to stay steady is a problem. November, December, January suck. No doubt.


----------



## Topbuilder

"The 8018 is an animal on the big stumps, especially the big maples with huge flare, and awesome on the jobs where people are expanding their yards and they don't have the lawn yet."

If you had to guess, how much faster in the cut is the 8018 than the 7015. Is the 8018 twice the machine in it's element? But I get that it is a little much for residential work.


----------



## ASG

Bush Ape said:


> For guys who only do stumps:
> 
> I understand how calculating your desired hourly rate is important, but how many hours per week can you work?


For me, Spring is a steady 3 months of 5 to 6 days a week, 10+ hours a day of grinding, then estimates and maintenance. Summer slows down to 3 full days a week, fall is busier again back to 4-5 days a week, and depending on the winter weather, it's 0-2 days a week.


----------



## ASG

Topbuilder said:


> "The 8018 is an animal on the big stumps, especially the big maples with huge flare, and awesome on the jobs where people are expanding their yards and they don't have the lawn yet."
> 
> If you had to guess, how much faster in the cut is the 8018 than the 7015. Is the 8018 twice the machine in it's element? But I get that it is a little much for residential work.[/QUOTE
> I would say the cut is 30% faster than the 7015, but add the endless swing, (just pivot on tracks once 80" of swing is gone) and the massive chip containment and ability to climb any chip pile increases its speed in comparison.


----------



## ASG

Topbuilder said:


> If I had to have only 1 machine, I would go with the rubber tired 7015, because it will still grind the big stumps relatively quickly and you don't have to worry about the lawn.
> 
> ASG, Yesterday at 11:04 AM Report
> 
> Dang it. I was hoping you were not going to say that. I really like the looks of the track machine. The thought of NEVER having another flat, compelling.


Before I bought the 7015 I had a Vermeer 352 and the 8018... In the 2 year period I owned those two machines together I put 20 hours on the 352.... so basically I used the 8018 for everything, it can be done. And 90% of my work is residential. If you wanted a track machine, I'd look at the 7015trx because you can suck the tracks in to get through a 36" gate. The 8018 is on a fixed under carriage. I have run the morbark and bandit 100hp track grinders and they don't touch the Carlton 8018 for grinding speed. Sometimes the belts and poly chain can be a little extra maintenance, but you don't lose the horsepower.


----------



## Creeker

Interesting about machine size, I have enough issues fitting the smaller 4012 into a lot of res. gardens to do stumps, the cordless
remote is brilliant in those circumstances where you can walk ahead/behind and once grinding get somewhere to see the work.

I'd really enjoy doing some work with a 7015 or bigger  although I give away more stumps through inability to access than that they are to big.


----------



## Stumpefy

ASG said:


> For me, Spring is a steady 3 months of 5 to 6 days a week, 10+ hours a day of grinding, then estimates and maintenance. Summer slows down to 3 full days a week, fall is busier again back to 4-5 days a week, and depending on the winter weather, it's 0-2 days a week.



Seems like summer would be your busy time. Why do you slow down?


----------



## ASG

Bush Ape said:


> Seems like summer would be your busy time. Why do you slow down?


I figure it's because school is out, people are busy vacationing, etc...


----------



## Stumpefy

fatheadon1 said:


> 95% of the time they ask what the machine cost and I always reply more then your car and she's high maintenance.



Did you have to beef up the floor in your trailer to support the weight of your machine?


----------



## fatheadon1

Bush Ape said:


> Did you have to beef up the floor in your trailer to support the weight of your machine?


no sir not yet. i have wanted to for a long time but never took the time to do it. i do have a sheet of 3/4 plywood under the grinder to help with absorbing bumps. and use it as a shield as needed.


----------



## Bigstumps

I always quote the job, just trying to figure my time. I won't work for less the $200 an hour and find I can consistently get $300. My minimum is $100 - I find most anyone who wants a stump gone will pay $100. I've looked at the rental rates for the small machines and figure it will cost a homeowner $200 to go get a machine that won't do anything.

On another note - I went from a Vermeer tow behind and a loaded SP4012 to a track SP7015TRX - I'll never go back to a wheeled machine. The track does take more planning on the route to the stump but really offers a lot of advantages IMO.


----------



## Cupocoffee

Bigstumps said:


> I always quote the job, just trying to figure my time. I won't work for less the $200 an hour and find I can consistently get $300. My minimum is $100 - I find most anyone who wants a stump gone will pay $100. I've looked at the rental rates for the small machines and figure it will cost a homeowner $200 to go get a machine that won't do anything.
> 
> On another note - I went from a Vermeer tow behind and a loaded SP4012 to a track SP7015TRX - I'll never go back to a wheeled machine. The track does take more planning on the route to the stump but really offers a lot of advantages IMO.



Like you, Bigstumps, I went from good, better, best with the three machines I have owned. I have the wheeled SP7015. If I ever buy again, which I doubt because I am 68, I would think hard about getting tracks. Taking my wheels off to go through narrow gates is the only thing I don't like about stump grinding. I would say 95% of my jobs I could do with tracks with no problem. I get on very few manicured lawns. In most cases where there is a stump, there is a good chance there is no grass there anyway because the tree kept grass from growing below it. I am curious ... when you have to get on someones sidewalk or driveway and make a turn, do you leave black track marks. I'm sure you try to avoid that but I did see one video of a guy on a new driveway and it looked like skid marks all over it from where he turned. I think the homeowner would be upset. Also, can't you just walk it right over a curb? It is interesting to hear track guys say they will never go back to wheels especially since they have used both. I can't say because I have never operated a track unit. There is a guy, here in town, that says he would never use a remote. I just shake my head. I've done it both ways and I think I would give up stump grinding before I would go back to operating on the side of a machine.


----------



## howel07264

marne said:


> 1600$ for 16-18 hours with a 66hp machine including operator is a very good price. 550$ with a 7015 sounds stupid except you miscalculated by 10hrs.


 $1600 for 16hrs. is a good price for the customer....not so good for the man doing the grinding.


----------



## howel07264

dontbthatguy said:


> Sometimes we shoot ourselves in the foot. 550 is crazy low, but I guarantee this lady didn't talk specifics with the guy.
> 
> My price includes leaving a clean work area and a nice level hole. I grind down any humps (within reason) the root flare causes and leave the client with a nice level lawn. I will move the chips anywhere on the property for them usually dumped in the woods or behind a shed. Hauling them away is an upcharge and bringing in dirt is another upcharge.
> 
> For anything over 36 inches, my 1625 takes awhile and my price reflects that. If the stump is accessible I will be completely honest with the customer in telling them to get a few bids. But I always advise them to be sure the price includes what my price includes.
> 
> I was just talking with a client about how the last stump she got done was a large 48" maple. She never discussed what the low price included and when it was done, the guy took his money and left leaving her with 3-4 yards of material. That doesn't work too well when all she owns is a minivan. But thats what happens when they take that low bid.
> 
> I always bid on the job tho and keep in mind wear and tear on the machine. I usually get 100-125 an hour.


 Just curios but how are you moving the chips? skid steer,tractor,by shovel and wheel barrow? I've been grinding stumps 14 years and NEVER moved or hauled a chip. I might lose 1 job out of 100 but what a trade off. I'm up front with the customer and tell them they are paying me to professionally grind their stump and not for landscaping services.


----------



## howel07264

Bigstumps said:


> I always quote the job, just trying to figure my time. I won't work for less the $200 an hour and find I can consistently get $300. My minimum is $100 - I find most anyone who wants a stump gone will pay $100. I've looked at the rental rates for the small machines and figure it will cost a homeowner $200 to go get a machine that won't do anything.
> 
> On another note - I went from a Vermeer tow behind and a loaded SP4012 to a track SP7015TRX - I'll never go back to a wheeled machine. The track does take more planning on the route to the stump but really offers a lot of advantages IMO.


Rental rates around here are $375 a day for a 252 or $90 for a 13hp tiller machine. My minimums are based on distance to the job. $100 to $150 min. My website economystumpremoval.com gets a ton of hits each day so I pick and choose my jobs. I own five domain names that all feed into one website.


----------



## gorman

How do you guys deal with customers that have grind out a little more, then a little more, then a little more to suit their fancy after you've already given a flat price. I try to humor them but after that in just say "that's it, I'm done".


----------



## Cupocoffee

gorman said:


> How do you guys deal with customers that have grind out a little more, then a little more, then a little more to suit their fancy after you've already given a flat price. I try to humor them but after that in just say "that's it, I'm done".


I tell my customers exactly what to expect before I start a job and that is, I will go 8" to 10" below grade. In most cases the stump is gone even on the really big ones. I also tell them that there will still be feeder roots that go all over their yard and I don't chase them out unless they are visible on top of the ground, you know, the kind that they can hit with their mower blades. Very seldom a customer might ask me if I can take out a bit more. I just do it. I did have a lady a few years back call me back on a job and she said I missed a bunch of roots. I went back and she had spray painted about twenty tiny surface roots that were about the size of my thumb that were in her yard around one of the stumps. I did them but told her that I don't usually do that. I didn't charge her. I suggested she take out those type things with a hatchet and she was okay with that. She has called me back twice since.


----------



## dontbthatguy

howel07264 said:


> Just curios but how are you moving the chips? skid steer,tractor,by shovel and wheel barrow? I've been grinding stumps 14 years and NEVER moved or hauled a chip. I might lose 1 job out of 100 but what a trade off. I'm up front with the customer and tell them they are paying me to professionally grind their stump and not for landscaping services.



I wheelbarrow them or cart them out with a dump trailer.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

Cupocoffee said:


> I tell my customers exactly what to expect before I start a job and that is, I will go 8" to 10" below grade. In most cases the stump is gone even on the really big ones. I also tell them that there will still be feeder roots that go all over their yard and I don't chase them out unless they are visible on top of the ground, you know, the kind that they can hit with their mower blades. Very seldom a customer might ask me if I can take out a bit more. I just do it. I did have a lady a few years back call me back on a job and she said I missed a bunch of roots. I went back and she had spray painted about twenty tiny surface roots that were about the size of my thumb that were in her yard around one of the stumps. I did them but told her that I don't usually do that. I didn't charge her. I suggested she take out those type things with a hatchet and she was okay with that. She has called me back twice since.




This is exactly what I do, I grind down 8-12 inches and run roots until they are underground and cannot be hit
with lawn mower, I show customer exactly what I will do b4 bidding on job and get their approval, sweetgum trees
especially may have roots out 10ft all around the stump, if they start to run me all around the yard to do roots i
will add price to bill, and let them know that b4 i grind them, i fill the holes and spread the chips as an added
benefit, i do not do chip removal and have never been asked to do it in over 10 years of grinding, but then again
i do not work in to many high income areas, where that might be wanted....

Have a great week....

Bob.....


----------



## Cupocoffee

OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> This is exactly what I do, I grind down 8-12 inches and run roots until they are underground and cannot be hit
> with lawn mower, I show customer exactly what I will do b4 bidding on job and get their approval, sweetgum trees
> especially may have roots out 10ft all around the stump, if they start to run me all around the yard to do roots i
> will add price to bill, and let them know that b4 i grind them, i fill the holes and spread the chips as an added
> benefit, i do not do chip removal and have never been asked to do it in over 10 years of grinding, but then again
> i do not work in to many high income areas, where that might be wanted....
> 
> Have a great week....
> 
> Bob.....


Bob, I have never hauled off a chip. I finish my work with a rough coverup. I pull the chips back into the hole, if the customer wants, but I rarely put a rake to it. I have NEVER lost a job because of it and my customers have never balked for a moment when I tell them I don't dress it up. I am a stump grinder and not a landscaper. My jobs always look good when I leave. I am doing a job this week that I am not looking forward to. It has about six roots that look like alligators laying on the ground. I bid the job at a decent price but as soon as I told the homeowner he said, "Wow! I thought it would be a lot more than that". Don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## jughead500

Guys i got my first stump grinding job wednesday.priced it monday evening and went tuesday evening to rent a vermeer sc252 which was kind of overkill for the two stumps i had to do.luckily the vermeer was tore up when i got there so they rented me a new Husqvarna sg13 which was much much better.
I told the guy i would do both stumps for $300+rent for the grinder.one was a pine stump around 20" but half of it was rotted out of the ground.the other was a 30" hemlock.he also added a row of small boxwood stumps.around 25 of those.since rent was cheaper at $100 for the sg13 vs $175 for the sc252 i done the whole job for $425.
I liked the sg13 but the tooth life wasn't too good.i turned the three sided teeth once mid way through the hemlock.they were the stock husky teeth.do they make better teeth for that setup?i'm also thinking of buying a grinder.even though i liked the sg13 does anyone offer a self propelled model in similar size?since it is hilly around here a 250+ pound machine starts getting heavy to push around by yourself.sometimes i have help but find it hard to keep help due to my Sasquatch temperment.
Just really looking for info on getting into stump grinding.cheap as i can because in 16 years this is the first job i've got.i'm sure others around here have grinders but nobody advertises.renting is a pain in the ass.closest rent alls only have 1500-3000 pound machines and they are 35-45 miles away.i want to go used and fairly cheap because i don't know how long this things going to be setting.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER

jughead500 said:


> Guys i got my first stump grinding job wednesday.priced it monday evening and went tuesday evening to rent a vermeer sc252 which was kind of overkill for the two stumps i had to do.luckily the vermeer was tore up when i got there so they rented me a new Husqvarna sg13 which was much much better.
> I told the guy i would do both stumps for $300+rent for the grinder.one was a pine stump around 20" but half of it was rotted out of the ground.the other was a 30" hemlock.he also added a row of small boxwood stumps.around 25 of those.since rent was cheaper at $100 for the sg13 vs $175 for the sc252 i done the whole job for $425.
> I liked the sg13 but the tooth life wasn't too good.i turned the three sided teeth once mid way through the hemlock.they were the stock husky teeth.do they make better teeth for that setup?i'm also thinking of buying a grinder.even though i liked the sg13 does anyone offer a self propelled model in similar size?since it is hilly around here a 250+ pound machine starts getting heavy to push around by yourself.sometimes i have help but find it hard to keep help due to my Sasquatch temperment.
> Just really looking for info on getting into stump grinding.cheap as i can because in 16 years this is the first job i've got.i'm sure others around here have grinders but nobody advertises.renting is a pain in the ass.closest rent alls only have 1500-3000 pound machines and they are 35-45 miles away.i want to go used and fairly cheap because i don't know how long this things going to be setting.




425 for an hours work, wish I could get work like that....i'm jealous, lol....


Bob....


----------



## jughead500

actually it took a little less than 4 hours.still yet great money.money i really could use right now.lol


----------



## tazz0018

Interesting, I charge 5.00 a inch and put the chips back over the hole and 5.80 a inch for hauling chips off. Avg. hole depth 6-8 inches below ground surface. On one Saturday made 1525.00 with a sc252. And use the 4 green teeth setup on the stock wheel. I try to avg. at least 135.00 a hour. 

Biggest stump to date 112" oak. Took 4.5 hours with a sc252 and that included clean up. It paid 675.00. But I had a plan on how to attack it. That comes with time behind the grinder. 

I mainly subcontract to tree service company's. It take time to build a re pore with company's. 

As far as teeth sharpening, I do this myself. It takes me a basically 2 mins to sharpen a tooth with my setup. But I use GreenTeeth. I use a 4' diamond wheel with water to keep the dust down and keep the wheel and the tooth cool. So far I get around a year out of 12 teeth. And that grinding just about every day

I carry 2 million in liability insurance.

I also made attachments on my grinder to carry all my safety netting and gear ( rake, broom and hard rake, etc...) to get the job done so I keep the trips to the truck down to a min. But you have to be careful when you grind, use your gut feeling and you will be fine. 

Also do your homework, learn every inch of your machine. Make all the repairs that you can and you will make money.


----------



## marne

That 112" must have been rotted or 50" of it where root flares, you had a loader, where 3 persons or you did not grind it out very deep.

Sorry tazz, but 4.5hrs for a 112"solid stump including clean up with a 252?! Never, not in my world.
The grindings alone could easy fill the back of a mog, except one of the above was given.
I had city councils loading two 17000lbs trucks with grindings from five 50" Stumps with a loader, cleanup took em 2-3hrs.
But stumps where proper grinded, healthy and solid, not sure about that oak.

The price is right there.


----------



## stumper63

Hey Tazz, you really stump grind full time and only buy 12 green teeth per year?


----------



## Stump Grinder52

10' stump in 4.5hrs?With a 252?12 Green Teeth a year?Must have been eating the mushrooms around the stump before posting that response!!


----------



## tazz0018

No mushrooms been used. But yes only 12 teeth this pasted year. Keep in mind that they may not be perfectly round and they are at the point they will be replaced this month. Full time is relative. I grind a avg of 10 to 15 a week.

As far as the 112" stump if my son was not grinding on it to learn I would have had it done faster. It was cut down around three months before I could get on it because of rain and there backyard held water. And no I donot have the Autosweep on. Shut it down years back. Its to slow. I do all the work on my machines.

The SC252 is a good machine if you take care of it and it will take care of you. And yes, I get longer life with just 4 teeth on the machine. My rule is, It only as hard as you make it. I like it easy.


----------

